# skip one synthroid per week



## toocurious (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry- I think I hit the wrong forum with my Q.

Hope someone can give me some advice on my doctors last dosage instruction. TSH was 7.7 in Dec. and started on 50 mcg of synthroid for the first time in my life. Blood test 4 weeks later showed TSH was 5.1. T3 checked- I don't know the number. Synthroid dosage adjusted to 100 mcg. One month later TSH is now .063 and T3 was 1.51 (I think). Doctor recommends skipping a dosage one day a week...It doesn't make sense to me- I called to see if I could get another prescription for 75 or 88 mcg (seems like the standard pills). I also have been delaying my follow up cholesterol check until I get the thyroid stuff under control. I don't want to take more synthroid than I need- and I am 50 /female and concerned about osteoporosis. Nurse called me back and said the doctor wants to see me - I have too many questions.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, you can skip a dose once a week, if the doctor thinks it is best.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

toocurious said:


> Sorry- I think I hit the wrong forum with my Q.
> 
> Hope someone can give me some advice on my doctors last dosage instruction. TSH was 7.7 in Dec. and started on 50 mcg of synthroid for the first time in my life. Blood test 4 weeks later showed TSH was 5.1. T3 checked- I don't know the number. Synthroid dosage adjusted to 100 mcg. One month later TSH is now .063 and T3 was 1.51 (I think). Doctor recommends skipping a dosage one day a week...It doesn't make sense to me- I called to see if I could get another prescription for 75 or 88 mcg (seems like the standard pills). I also have been delaying my follow up cholesterol check until I get the thyroid stuff under control. I don't want to take more synthroid than I need- and I am 50 /female and concerned about osteoporosis. Nurse called me back and said the doctor wants to see me - I have too many questions.


You most certainly can do that. There is no problem w/doing this as T4 builds up in the system fully within an 8 week time frame. Your doctor does know what he/she is doing.

In the future, ranges would be very helpful along with the results as different labs use different ranges.

How are you feeling? Have you had antibodies' tests run?

Welcome to the board.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

My most recent TSH came back at .087 and my endo wants me to lower my Armour dose on one day per week. It seems to be somewhat common to see a doc lower a dose on one day per week to help with those slight adjustments.

How are you feeling? Do you have any hyper symptoms? I don't, even with my low TSH, but I'm following what the endo wants for now. What were your Free T levels and ranges?

As per the osteoporosis...it sounds like you got the same spiel I did. "Low TSH causes a strain on the heart and brittle bones." I don't feel that way, since having your Free T's out of whack will cause more damage.


----------



## toocurious (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments. I will get copies of my bloodwork and post next week. I have no history with this internist- and I am feeling better about the direction we are taking now. As far as how I feel- I had a headache and blurry vision and felt foggy when I skipped the pill (might all be in my head tho?) . I feel foggy and low energy but I seem to be sleeping better so maybe that will change. Does cholesterol improve with proper thyroid levels? 
Thank you all again.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

> Does cholesterol improve with proper thyroid levels?


I'm still waiting on that one too. I had my thyroid removed in October of last year and I'm still adjusting my Armour dose. Once I get it regulated I am hoping my cholesterol will improve since it's elevated too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

toocurious said:


> Thank you all for your comments. I will get copies of my bloodwork and post next week. I have no history with this internist- and I am feeling better about the direction we are taking now. As far as how I feel- I had a headache and blurry vision and felt foggy when I skipped the pill (might all be in my head tho?) . I feel foggy and low energy but I seem to be sleeping better so maybe that will change. Does cholesterol improve with proper thyroid levels?
> Thank you all again.


Cholesterol, BP, Glucose......................it all improves when you are where you should be (euthyroid.) Take heart!

And it is true what McKenna said. If you have too much or too little thyroid hormone; that causes trouble w/ the bones and lots of other things.

It is very important to give the patient enough thyroxine replacement until the patient feels completely well.


----------

